# K2: Nonexistent parts support? Really...?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Put 50 days on a new pair of K2 Auto Uprises this season, and as such, several small parts have broken, or broken off completely. I had the screw on the highback pin back out on itself and disappear on the slopes and also the plastic housing for the toe strap adjustment is gone on one, such that I have a pair of matchsticks MacGuyvered in there to provide tension.

The pin for the highback is very specific, especially the trapezoidal nut that it goes into, the shit part I have in it is going to destroy the plastic.

I emailed K2 at the beginning of March, and after 2 more emails, finally got a response, said parts were shipping out. 2 months later I have not received any parts, have tried to follow-up with email, nothing, no responses.

At this point I'm fucken pissed off. Do these guys not give a fuck? Am I supposed to be MORE patient?

Was thinking about Company's for a 2nd pair, fuck that.

Was pretty happy with these bindings in general, but buyer beware, better have a backup pair cuz service/parts for them does not exist.

I did not like my Ride Contrabands, but when I broke the ratchet on one last year, I had a free package with 4 ratchets and 4 ladders in my mailbox within a week in the middle of the season.

Get your shit together K2.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Why I like buying Rome shit. If they take longer than a day to respond they are all apologetic. They will get you whatever you need and quick too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ya looks like they provide features I'm looking for: canting and dampening. Also thinking about Raidens, probably both in my next 2 pairs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GFs got a pair of K2 Bliss bindings, we just swapped them out for a pair of Burton Scribes instead. The ladder/strap stripped and it's a K2 specific part so that was fun to find, and the ratchets seem very sloppy compared to the Burtons. Her to strap was also not something to write home about.

She demo'd a couple burton boards with Scribe EST bindings on them and loved the ratchets, toe cap, etc. But she loves her K2 board (2010 Luna, traditional camber) so the Scribe non-ESTs were the way to go.

For warranty issues I've had nothing but good luck with the big B so far.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry about the K2 warranty stuff. I've had really good luck with those guys. Two years in a row, parts in a week. But my issues were possibly easier parts; replacement buckles,canted footbeds, and the screws that hold the ankle straps on. And if I didn't get an email back in a day, we're talking a live person on the phone, dude.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

K2 sent half the shit I asked for. Raiden/Nitro sent all the shit I asked for.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Why I like buying Rome shit. If they take longer than a day to respond they are all apologetic. They will get you whatever you need and quick too.


They have that reputation and lots of positive comments on this forum, but my experience has been different: Submitted a question/request to their service/warranty department and over a month later still have not received any response. I marked the request 'not urgent/take your time' (as my season is over) but no reply at all is pretty disappointing...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The shitty thing is I need like 12 cents worth in parts, which are proprietary little fuckers, and using my temporary fix put alot of wear and tear on them the last 2 months unnecessarily. Seasons over, I'll try to trick someone from the retailer into helping me this summer.

They'll be a backup pair hopefully next year.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Sucks bro. I dealt with a guy named Doug @ K2 who was top shelf. ONLY bad experience I've had with ANY binding company was Union. No response email, no response phone. No help. None. Nada. Nothing. If they have the last pair of bindings on the planet, I'll make my own. And I'll talk everybody I know out of buying or using any Union product. Fuck 'em.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Best I have dealt with is Rome and the worst is Ride. Yea they did respond but nothing ever happened. I have never had an issue with my K2 Uprises but then again there not my favorite pair of bindings.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey hktdr,

Definitely sorry to hear this, can you let us know what your Ticket ID number is, as well as the email address you used to register on the warranty site? Also take a quick look through your junk mail folder, as often times our replies are flagged as spam for some reason. Shoot us an email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com and we'll get you taken care of today.

Thanks

Rome SDS


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey hktdr,
> 
> Definitely sorry to hear this, can you let us know what your Ticket ID number is, as well as the email address you used to register on the warranty site? Also take a quick look through your junk mail folder, as often times our replies are flagged as spam for some reason. Shoot us an email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com and we'll get you taken care of today.
> 
> ...


Thanks, e-mail and PM sent.

My faith in Rome service has been restored. Actually it was never really shaken - just figured that this was taking some time (given that it is the end of the season and that I had marked my request "Low - No Worries, when you get a chance") and was hoping that it had not gotten lost.

Time to look again at that Agent Rocker that I saw for sale...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The fact that Rome actually is active on this site is HUGE! If they ever fix the weak springs on the ratchets, I'll definitely look at buying Romes again.
(That was my only complaint about the bindings, but it was kind of significant)


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Lurkin' hard for sure, always stoked to help out.

What year bindings are you referring to Donutz? We've made some significant improvements in the ratchets for this season ('12) even more so for the '13 season. If you can be more specific about what went wrong with the springs I can pass the info along to the binding guys.

Thanks

Rome SDS


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn insult to injury eh?

Guess I'm lookin real hard at Romes now.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Rome has the best warranty hands down - which is why I have 390's and my GF has Shifts... she broke a strap and had new ones before the next weekend so we could go riding. Not to mention they just make kick ass gear. Really cool to see them in the Forum as well.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

romesnowboards said:


> What year bindings are you referring to Donutz? We've made some significant improvements in the ratchets for this season ('12) even more so for the '13 season. If you can be more specific about what went wrong with the springs I can pass the info along to the binding guys.


Rome SDS, bought in Sept 2011, probably 2010/11 stock. I rode them on a poo day (west coast version of pow) and the ratchets kept getting clogged with snow and wouldn't stay tightened. At one point the ankle strap on the rear binding just came completely undone. Snowolf told me that the bindings have a reputation for a kind of weak spring on the ratchets, so any snow in the works and they give trouble.

The bindings are still fine for park, where the snow's packed down; and I like them in general. But really can't freeride with them if I can't depend on them staying on.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Donutz,

That's what we guessed. The '11 ratchets were a bit less than perfect, so we beefed them up for '12. If you need replacements definitely hit up our warranty site ( Rome Warranty ) and we can get you new ones in the mail. Or you can wait for next season to roll around and get some '13 ratchets. If you end up going the replacement route, definitely let us know how they fair so we can keep improving them.

Thanks!

Rome SDS


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Um... will that work in Canada?

Edit: Jeez, it's not like it's an 800 number. I mean, will they take care of my request or should I be contacting a different group?


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Donutz,

Yep, that site will work for the US, Canada, and anywhere else in the world. Once we get the request we'll get whatever parts you need shipped out to you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my son a couple pairs of 390 boss romes and some targas.. He loves them. Uses canting for boarder cross, slope/jumps and flat for park stuff.... He doesn't think he can flex/press as well with the canting....


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

There you have it... don't buy K2 - buy Rome.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Put 50 days on a new pair of K2 Auto Uprises this season, and as such, several small parts have broken, or broken off completely. I had the screw on the highback pin back out on itself and disappear on the slopes and also the plastic housing for the toe strap adjustment is gone on one, such that I have a pair of matchsticks MacGuyvered in there to provide tension.
> 
> The pin for the highback is very specific, especially the trapezoidal nut that it goes into, the shit part I have in it is going to destroy the plastic.
> 
> ...


so did you try calling them on the phone? Also, I don't know if ride and k2 operate completely independently of eachother when it comes to warranty stuff but they share the same parent company....jarden.com if you're interested to see all the other companies or brand names connected to them, quite lovely really.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Donutz,
> 
> Yep, that site will work for the US, Canada, and anywhere else in the world. Once we get the request we'll get whatever parts you need shipped out to you.


Got my new buckles today. No fuss, no muss. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

idshred said:


> so did you try calling them on the phone? Also, I don't know if ride and k2 operate completely independently of eachother when it comes to warranty stuff but they share the same parent company....jarden.com if you're interested to see all the other companies or brand names connected to them, quite lovely really.


They obviously dont share a building, website, or mission when it comes to customer service or parts.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I emailed K2 for you and pointed them to this thread basically saying that they are losing a customer while RomeSDS is on here taking care of their customers.

Hopefully they respond to you.

Pinged them on Facebook as well


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol they probably hate me now  thx leo :thumbsup:


----------

